# New job



## jwmay (Aug 24, 2021)

Today, I wasn't in my shop. I was in a machine shop! Granted, I don't expect many more days like today. But today. I used one of those real milling machines I hear people talking about. I drilled 4 1.5" holes in quarter inch plate. I used a boring bar for the first time ever as well. I learned one quick way to find center in a hole, and one fiddly way.  I marveled at the complete insignificance of what I was doing as far as the machine was concerned. I feel like I learned a bunch! And then the day was over. I'm tired. I'm a little bit sore. And this machine I have at home just won't do anymore. What a sad ending. Tomorrow, I'll be training within my own field of expertise. So no more machine time. But I I have to keep going back for that new machine I have to buy. Lol


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 24, 2021)

Drilling/boring big holes in steel plate always impresses folks new to the shop.  It’s fun to show off a bit.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, thats no Harbor Freight drill press. Everything needs to be clamped down or held in a vise, no holding on to the long part! How big of a drill bit did you use before switching to the boring bar?


----------



## jwmay (Aug 25, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> How big of a drill bit did you use before switching to the boring bar?


 Well the full story is that we were enlarging holes that already existed.  I'm guessing we enlarged the holes by 3/4". And the boring bar was removing .03125".  This was a duplicate job for which my trainer already had most things set up. He really made it easy on me.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 25, 2021)

Another day in the machine shop! Milling, drilling, counter boring, plus ID turning on the lathe, and facing to length. What a day!


----------



## jwmay (Sep 23, 2021)

I felt like I ought to put this down somewhere. I have been, for 7 years, employed as an industrial maintenance electrician. My credentials and expertise in that field (according to peers) was above average. I applied for this job, leaning heavily on what I knew from that. 
But after a month of working here, it may just be the home machine shop experience that landed it for me. They didn't ask about that at all in the interview. But 3 out of 4 weeks have seen me standing at a welding table, lathe, or mill all day long. I'm not complaining. I've learned more in three weeks about actually working these machines than I'd have ever been brave enough to try on my own. I'm sore in ways I can't remember ever being sore before. And my "hobby" skills are accelerating beyond any expectations. 
Anyways, for younger guys that may still be working for 20+ years: Include your hobby machining in your resume! Machining can be a hobby, but there's no questioning it's also a valuable skill. And at least anecdotally, here's one guy who can attest to it. Thanks for reading!


----------



## jwmay (May 4, 2022)

Well, that job is done. Turned out to be not what I'd hoped. Moving on.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 4, 2022)

jwmay said:


> Well, that job is done. Turned out to be not what I'd hoped. Moving on.


Well this is cryptic... what happened?


----------



## jwmay (May 4, 2022)

Lol. I figured I ought to close the circle. I actually quit 3 weeks ago. I had only applied there because it was a day shift opening. They offered night shift, and I accepted. Then a month later, they hired a guy for day shift with no experience and a record.  Then I found out I was about the only guy there who reads. Then I found myself on the wrong side of the political divide. Then I found out I'd be working 11 hours per night for the rest of my career. Working there actually just means sitting in a very poorly equipped shop staring at the ceiling.  And finally my wife started working, and she got a day shift job, so we weren't ever home at the same time or awake at the same time. And then I remembered that right now is about the best time in my adult life to be looking for a job. So I quit. 
I start a new job on Monday.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 4, 2022)

Yup, life is short, and we only have one go at it.


----------

